# Has any one made a bowtie?



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm getting ready to make 5 really quickly. I am going to rescue a wedding.

I get the fabric Wed after work and the wedding is Friday and I have to work Thursday and Friday. May not sleep much. :shrug:

I'm thinking of one way to do it, but thought I'd ask others that have made bow ties (I'm going to go for already tied, and the attachment in the back of the neck portion of the tie.)

I think they are going to buy one for me to take apart, or to look at.

The person that made other things for the wedding is not going to make these and the fabric is different so they cannot purchase ready made ones.

so, anyone?


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

What color?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have no idea.

I don't know the fabric yet. Just "different".


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I wrote directions for quick and easy bow ties I made for my chorus. But when I previewed, it poofed. 

let me know if you want the directions. I will do them separately to copy and paste or send as attachment if you PM your email addy.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I broke down and bought a pattern that was on sale. finding a bow tie pattern is hard. this is Vogue but was on sale for $4.95.

So they are cut out, and I'll be putting together tonight.

Thanks for the offer


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I knew I hadn't seen your posts on FB. Now I know. You've had the pedal to the medal.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I posted some about his in General Chat to find the median neck measurement. That was last night.

The bowties were finished at 1am this morning. I met the person that was getting me to do this today at 11:30 am, the dress rehearsal was at 1, the wedding tonight.

The friend that got me to do it, has posted one photo of her after the wedding, so I hope to see the guys in the ties soon.

They really appreciated me stepping in and rescuing them. So all is good.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Even though the event is over, I ran across this simple bow tie tutorial and thought someone might like to use it. I would probably slip a band of elastic through the back of the tie and use a fastener at the back (hook and eye if you have time to measure each person - or safety pin if you are short on time.) 

http://howtosew.com/blog/great-gifts/diy-bow-tie


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Angie -- do you have a pic you could post of the ones you made?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here are the 5 bowties when I just finished them

View attachment 30930


and here is photo with the smallest bow ties being worn.

View attachment 30931


----------

